# Scofield



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Scofield Res.- March 20th.
Went to Scofield today with a buddy of mine. We fished from 1:20pm to 7:30pm. Bites were very fast, about every 10 minutes or less! I landed 3 Cutts with the biggest at 13 inches long and 1 utah chub. My Buddy landed only one utah chub but his was bigger at 11 inches long and 1.1 pounds. We used yellow jigs with rainbow powerbait and yellow jigs with mealworms and even had some sucess with green jigs with powerbait. The wind was strong until 5pm and then it picked up again at 7pm. There was about an inch of snow on top of the ice. The ice itself is over 20 inches thick and the shore ice is in great condition. ATV's and snowmobiles would have no issues out there.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice, thanks for the Scofield report. Did you catch a glimpse of the dam arm by any chance? No open water in there I take it.

Are you sure those whitefish weren't chubs? That seems to be the most dominant non-trout species in the lake.


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

No doubt they were chubs. We used to fish the river below Scofield and catch chubs all day long, finally started taking a bat and playing "carp ball" to clear the river of what we could. One day a lady and her husband were flyfishing just below us and she hooked into a chub. Sat there holding and carresing it for a while, she thought it was a whitefish. She was disgusted when they walked past us as my friend took a nice-sized chub over the right field wall!!!


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

No whitefish on this side of the state. Surely, a nasty ol' chub. IIRC, Utah chubs don't belong on this side of the state either, that's one of the reasons they're so bad in places like Scofield, Joe's Valley, and Strawberry. (By this side I mean the Colorado River drainage.)


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

I looked up pics of it online to confirm... the mouth of the fish is what confused me. At first we thought it was a carp. I will have to post a pic of it, grampa d is helping me out. We looked it up in the DWR rules and regs and it was very hard to tell the difference, turns out the nostrals and missing fin near the tail of the fish was missing. Shoulda been my clue. Didn't even get home till 11:40pm due to the I-15 closure in Provo Sorry for the miss-information out there it was my first time going there. Please tell me they taste okay fried!

I only went to the marinia. It looked like a 5 foot by 5 foot section on the shore was a little watery but thats it. Everywhere else around the marinia was hard to tell where the shore snow met the ice. Thats great compared to everywhere elsle in the state.


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

I've never tried to eat one myself, but I hear they are pretty inedible, very bony.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Save those babies for cutbait! Tip jigs and such with a small piece of the meat and it'll help entice the trout to take your lure. I wouldn't be caught dead eating one by choice.


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

Chaser said:


> Save those babies for cutbait! Tip jigs and such with a small piece of the meat and it'll help entice the trout to take your lure. I wouldn't be caught dead eating one by choice.


Totally agree. -O,-


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Already covered mine in flour and italian dressing... luckily I decided to wait before munching it.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

ya fished for 6 hours and caught 4 fish with bites every ten minutes or so...? that would be about 36 bites so ya missed 32. i have often wondered if at scofield whether there might be something else foolin with my pole like maybe a crawdad or such... that is unhookable? if not, you might try a smaller hook or a treble...


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

We tried small ice flies and the bites shut off. Put back on the other jigs (1/32oz.) and bam the bites were back on. My guess was the fish are small and my buddy thinks they are wary and only take nibbles. After awhile we got sick of telling each other we got bites. Never had so many bites and so little fish to show for it. Oh well better than a total skunk and I never had to drill more holes to find 'em . Personally I like Strawberry more, bigger fish and same regulations and its less gas to get there.


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks, bro.


----------

